# εντέλλομαι = παίρνω ή δίνω εντολή;



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Είναι κάτι ρήματα σαν κι αυτό το _εντέλλομαι_ που με φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση όταν με ρωτάνε ξενόγλωσσοι φίλοι μου. Η αρχική μου εντύπωση είναι οτι αφού είναι παθητική φωνή σημαίνει _παίρνω εντολή_. Βλέπω όμως οτι σήμερα, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται σαν _δίνω εντολή_ (και έτσι το συνάντησε ο ερωτών φίλος). Ψάχνω και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, και βρίσκω:
_εντέλλομαι [endélome] P (μόνο στον ενεστ.) μππ. εντεταλμένος* : (λόγ.) *α. παίρνω εντολή, διατάσσομαι*: O αρμόδιος υπάλληλος εντέλλεται να ενεργήσει έλεγχο. Yπηρεσία εντελλομένων εξόδων, που για την έγκρισή τους απαιτείται ειδική εντολή. *β. (σπανιότ.) δίνω εντολή, διατάσσω, αναθέτω*. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἐντέλλομαι]_.

_Εντέλει_ τι ισχύει;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 1, 2008)

Το έχω συναντήσει κι εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

Σύμφωνα με ΛΝΕΓ: αναθέτω σε (κάποιον) την εντολή για την εκτέλεση συγκεκριμένης αποστολής, π.χ. ο υπουργός εντέλλεται τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες να τηρούν σχολαστικά τις διατάξεις. 

Παθητική χρήση του τύπου _τα αρμόδια όργανα εντέλλονται όπως κλπ κλπ _είναι λάθος (σύμφωνα με ΛΝΕΓ).

Δηλ. σύμφωνα με ΛΝΕΓ σημαίνει πάντα "δίνω εντολή να". 

Να δούμε τι θα πουν κι οι άλλοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2008)

Από ό,τι ξέρω, είναι και τα 2. Νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο θα ήταν να ζητήσεις από το φίλο σου όλη την πρόταση και να του απαντήσεις αναλόγως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2008)

Τι θα πεις στους ξενόγλωσσους φίλους σου (τα γράφω ελληνοαγγλικά):

Ότι στα ελληνικά έχουμε πολλά ρήματα που μοιάζουν παθητικά (ξέρετε, εμείς στη χώρα μας φτιάχνουμε την παθητική με μια κατάληξη, δεν βάζουμε δύο και τρεις λέξεις, λέμε _γεννήθηκα_ όχι _I was born_) αλλά που έχουν ενεργητική σημασία, π.χ. το accept το λέμε _δέχομαι_. Ένα απ' αυτά τα ρήματα είναι το _εντέλλομαι_, που κανονικά σημαίνει _order, command, bid_. Έχουμε όμως και μια μετοχή (past participle για σας), τον _εντεταλμένο_ (authorised, empowered, designated), που μπερδεύει τα πράγματα. Επειδή λοιπόν είναι λίγο περίεργο και ασυνήθιστο ρήμα, έχει επικρατήσει στον πολύ τον κόσμο να λέει _εντέλλεται να_ και _εντέλλονται να_ με τη σημασία are ordered to (are instructed to, are directed to). Είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο το λάθος που το ένα λεξικό το βάζει σε πλαίσιο and shakes its finger disapprovingly at the use, ενώ το άλλο θεωρεί αυτή τη σημασία ως καθιερωμένη και τη «σωστή» σαν σπάνια. Είναι τρελή αυτή η γλώσσα (και αυτοί οι Έλληνες).

Εν ολίγοις, όταν αποκωδικοποιούμε, προσπαθούμε (και δεν είναι δύσκολο) να καταλάβουμε πώς το χρησιμοποιεί ο συντάκτης (και με ποιο λεξικό) και όταν γράφουμε εμείς... χρησιμοποιούμε άλλο ρήμα για να τα 'χουμε καλά και με τα δύο λεξικά.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Εντάξει, από τα συμφραζόμενα βγήκε νόημα (είναι το 2), αλλά για κάτι τέτοια -ναι-μεν-αλλά- της γλώσσας μας, με δουλεύει το φιλαράκι μου...


----------



## NIKOLAOS (Aug 29, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Είναι κάτι ρήματα σαν κι αυτό το _εντέλλομαι_ που με φέρνουν σε δύσκολη θέση όταν με ρωτάνε ξενόγλωσσοι φίλοι μου. Η αρχική μου εντύπωση είναι οτι αφού είναι παθητική φωνή σημαίνει _παίρνω εντολή_. Βλέπω όμως οτι σήμερα, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται σαν _δίνω εντολή_ (και έτσι το συνάντησε ο ερωτών φίλος). Ψάχνω και στον Τριανταφυλλίδη, και βρίσκω:
> _εντέλλομαι [endélome] P (μόνο στον ενεστ.) μππ. εντεταλμένος* : (λόγ.) *α. παίρνω εντολή, διατάσσομαι*: O αρμόδιος υπάλληλος εντέλλεται να ενεργήσει έλεγχο. Yπηρεσία εντελλομένων εξόδων, που για την έγκρισή τους απαιτείται ειδική εντολή. *β. (σπανιότ.) δίνω εντολή, διατάσσω, αναθέτω*. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἐντέλλομαι]_.
> 
> _Εντέλει_ τι ισχύει;


Υπάρχει όμως και η αντίθετη άποψη του Μπαμπινιώτη, την οποία μνημονεύετε πιο κάτω, με αρχικά (ΕΛΝΓ) . Μάλιστα, στο λεξικό του, καυτηριάζει, Ως εσφαλμένο το "τα αρμόδια λιμενικά οργανα εντέλλονται να παρακολουθούν ........".
Ποια τελικά είναι η ορθή ερμηνεία της λέξεως εκείνη του Τριανταφυλλίδη ή του Μπαμπινιώτη;;; Την χρειάζομαι επειδή συχνά την χρησιμοποιώ και την συναντώ. Μην κάνω ακόμη καμία γκάφα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Χαίρε, Νικόλαε, καλώς ήρθες. Η προσωπική μου άποψη λέει να τη χρησιμοποιείς με την παλιά καλή ενεργητική μεταβατική σημασία τού «δίνω εντολή». Όταν γράψεις «εντέλλεται τους αρμόδιους», είναι σαφές ότι είναι μεταβατικό, άρα σημαίνει «διατάζω». Για την άλλη χρήση, καλύτερα να βάζεις «έλαβε εντολή».

Βεβαίως, τα «εντελλόμενα έξοδα» είναι τα έξοδα για την έγκριση των οποίων απαιτείται ειδική εντολή και ο «εντεταλμένος» αυτός που έχει λάβει εντολή. Αλλά μην τα αφήνεις να σε μπερδεύουν. Ένα τρελορήμα είναι, που και σαν _εντέλλω_ και σαν _εντέλλομαι_ είχε ενεργητική σημασία.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Εντάξει, από τα συμφραζόμενα βγήκε νόημα (είναι το 2), αλλά για κάτι τέτοια -ναι-μεν-αλλά- της γλώσσας μας, με δουλεύει το φιλαράκι μου...



Πέστου εμείς οι Έλληνες τα κάνουμε αυτά γιατί με κάτι τέτοια ξεχωρίζουμε τους μορφωμένους από τις μαντάμ Σουσούδες, τους μυημένους από τους αμύητους, τους ιδιοκτήτες καλών λεξικών από τους τσιγκούνηδες και τα πατριωτάκια μας από τους ξενόγλωσσους


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 29, 2009)

Για τους ξενόγλωσσους φίλους, η δική μου άποψη: επειδή δεν μας πολυαρέσουν οι εντολές και οι εντολείς, έχουμε πια *και τις δύο σημασίες σε ένα *σύμφωνα με την παράδοση της χώρας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2020)

Αποφεύγω να σχολιάσω λάθη πολιτικών επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι αναγνώστες να θεωρήσουν ότι οι λόγοι για τον σχολιασμό δεν είναι αμιγώς γλωσσικοί. Μου κίνησε ωστόσο την περιέργεια η συζήτηση για τη σωστή χρήση του *εντέλλομαι *με αφορμή μια μιντιακή ανάρτηση της κ. Όλγας Γεροβασίλη, την οποία σχολίασε αρνητικά η κ. Βάσω Κιντή.

Η ανάρτηση της κ. Γεροβασίλη έλεγε:
Οι εκπαιδευτικοί δίδαξαν σήμερα ένα μεγάλο μάθημα την κα Κεραμέως και τον πολιτικό της προϊστάμενο τον κο Μητσοτάκη : η Δημοκρατία δεν εντέλλεται ούτε γίνεται μαριονέτα.

Σύμφωνα με το σχόλιο της κ. Κιντή, «Η Δημοκρατία πράγματι εντέλλεται – σημαίνει δίνει εντολές. Εντέλλομαι δεν σημαίνει δέχομαι εντολές όπως νομίζει».

Εγώ πολύ θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω την όλη υπόθεση με την ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία, αλλά εδώ έχουμε την ευκαιρία να θυμηθούμε τι έχουμε πει για το γλωσσικό κομμάτι — πού βρίσκεται σήμερα η χρήση του _εντέλλομαι_. Τα πολιτικά ξεμαλλιάσματα γίνονται καλύτερα στο Facebook και στο Twitter.


*Τα συμπεράσματά μου από τη νεότερη έρευνα*: Η χρήση του _εντέλλομαι _ως αποθετικού ρήματος εξακολουθεί να είναι η εγκεκριμένη ενώ η χρήση του με παθητική σημασία θεωρείται καταχρηστική, παρότι είναι αρκετά παλιά (αναφέρεται και στον Δημητράκο!). Ελάχιστες είναι οι περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος το ενεργητικό _εντέλλω_. Η γνωστή μετοχή _εντεταλμένος_ έχει παθητική σημασία, αλλά δεν είναι κάτι ασυνήθιστο για μετοχή παρακειμένου αποθετικού ρήματος (_περιποιημένος, εγγυημένος, μεταχειρισμένος, ονειρεμένος_ κ.ά.).​​Οι συνηθισμένες συντάξεις είναι:​εντέλλομαι + ουσιαστικό (=δίνω την εντολή για): _εντέλλεται την εκτέλεση της σχετικής δαπάνης_​εντέλλομαι κάποιον να κάνει κάτι: _εντέλλεται τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες να αναφέρουν_​Καταχρηστικά:​εντέλλομαι + ουσιαστικό (=παίρνω την εντολή για): _Οι αρμόδιοι υπάλληλοι εντέλλονται την είσπραξη_​εντέλλονται να κάνουν κάτι: _Οι αρμόδιοι υπάλληλοι εντέλλονται να διενεργούν αυστηρούς ελέγχους._​​Βεβαίως, η φράση «η Δημοκρατία δεν εντέλλεται», που δεν ακολουθείται από αντικείμενο ή ρήμα, είναι *σόλοικη, αδόκιμη*.​

Από τα νεότερα λεξικά, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ δεν έχει ακόμα σχετικό λήμμα, ενώ το λήμμα του Χρηστικού είναι πιο ακριβές και από το λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ, που θέλει μόνο την αποθετική χρήση, ή του ΛΚΝ, που τη θεωρεί σπάνια.

*εντέλλομαι *ρ. (μτβ.) (μόνο στον ενεστ. I μτχ. εντελλόμενος, εντεταλμένος) (επίσ.): δίνω εντολή να γίνει κάτι: _Ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣ εντέλλεται την πληρωμή των δαπανών_. | (καταχρ.) _Υπάλληλοι που εντέλλονται_ (: λαμβάνουν διαταγή) _να εφαρμόσουν την εγκύκλιο_ | (ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡ.) _Τα εντελλόμενα_ (= _Υπηρεσία εντελλομένων εξόδων_).

Θα άξιζε στο τέλος η εξήγηση που έχει το ΛΚΝ για τα εντελλόμενα έξοδα («που για την έγκρισή τους απαιτείται ειδική εντολή»).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2020)

Εκτενής ανάλυση και πλούσια συζήτηση στο ιστολόι του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, εδώ:









Ποιος εντέλλεται;


Το σημερινό άρθρο το είχα, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, προαναγγείλει από προχτές. Βεβαια, το θέμα το συζητήσαμε αρκετά στα σχόλια, αλλά επειδή οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται στα σχόλια δεν διαβάζονται από πολλο…




sarantakos.wordpress.com


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2020)

Ας σημειώσω κάτι, που αφορά κάθε συζήτηση και κάθε προσωπική μου τοποθέτηση που γίνεται εδώ μέσα για γλωσσικά θέματα: Στη σκέψη μου έχω πάντα τον μεταφραστή που εργάζεται έχοντας αποπάνω του τον επιμελητή και απέναντί του τον αναγνώστη. Δεν μπορώ να φοράω, ανάλογα με το ζήτημα, πότε το καπέλο του κομματικού φίλου και πότε το καπέλο του φιλελεύθερου γλωσσολόγου. Εξακολουθώ, δηλαδή, να πιστεύω ότι για τον μεταφραστή είναι καλό να χαρακτηρίζεται καταχρηστική η χρήση του «εντέλλομαι» ως παθητικού τύπου επειδή έτσι αποφεύγει τις συγκρούσεις με κάποιον συντηρητικό επιμελητή. (Αυτό δεν αφορά τον μεταφραστή που ξέρει πολύ καλά τι του γίνεται και δεν έχει να αντιμετωπίσει κάποιον κακοπροαίρετο επιμελητή που θα τον απειλεί κραδαίνοντας τον Μπαμπινιώτη του.)

Δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που θα βολεύονταν να μεταφράσουν το «are ordered to» με «εντέλλονται να», αλλά τι θα κάνουν με το «were ordered to»; 

Από την άλλη, όταν το κείμενο χρησιμοποιεί ή απομιμείται δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό λόγο, ποιος θα είχε αντίρρηση να χρησιμοποιήσει καθιερωμένες εκφράσεις των δημόσιων κειμένων;

Τέλος, επειδή με έψεξαν για το γεγονός ότι χαρακτήρισα σόλοικο το «η δημοκρατία δεν εντέλλεται»: Μήπως έχουμε εδώ μια περίπτωση σαν εκείνη με τους «ευάριθμους»; Πώς καταλαβαίνει κανείς αν εκείνο το «δεν εντέλλεται» σημαίνει «δεν δέχεται διαταγές» ή «δεν δίνει διαταγές»; 

Στις άλλες χρήσεις του «εντέλλομαι» καταλαβαίνουμε τη σημασία από αυτά που ακολουθούν, από το αν υπάρχει ή όχι αντικείμενο. Στο σκέτο «εντέλλεται» δεν θα είχαμε αυτή τη βοήθεια.


----------

